
Universities Attended by CS PhD Students at Stanford (Reddit) - 214610
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/i3ve2e/d_universities_attended_by_cs_phd_students_at/
======
CincinnatiMan
I'm not sure what to take from this.

~~~
akhilcacharya
That climbing the academic ladder in terms of prestige is near impossible if
you don't already go to a highly ranked school? I'd wager the other top grad
schools in CS source similarly. As fatalist as it seems, if you don't have
"it" at undergrad admission time it seems like you're never going to if one
goes by this metric.

(When I was bummed out about not getting into any good schools in high school
folks said if I did well in undergrad I could get into a good grad school. I
was skeptical, and I'm glad to say I was justified in being bummed out!)

~~~
mav3rick
This is not true at all. Many people go to stellar PhD programs from not so
famous state schools.

~~~
akhilcacharya
I see maybe 3 people on this list that fit that bill. I doubt it's much
different at MIT, CMU. Might be different at Berkeley.

